# Changing Guide Layout?



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can the guide layout be toggled so that it displays only one channel but that you can scroll through it for a whole day or week? Comcast had this & I used it frequently.

IOW if you wanted to see what was on the Discovery Channel you could just scroll through it. The program listings would be arranged in a vertical column so that you could see more of them at a time vs. scrolling horizontally where only a couple fit on the screen at a time.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sorry, no.

We used to have it on the old 7100/7200 Dishplayer (by doing a search for the channel name as it appears in the EPG), but the feature was taken away from that receiver and the line was eventually removed from service.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

No matter what guide display option you choose you can scroll through it for at least the next 7-9 days, scrolling left to right..

Also, try tuning to the one channel you're interested in, like Discovery, then use the right-arrow button to bring up the guide info just for that channel, then you can scroll just that one channel...I don't remember how long you can scroll into the future, but this method allows just scrolling on the currently turned channel.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

4bama said:


> I don't remember how long you can scroll into the future, but this method allows just scrolling on the currently turned channel.


To the end of the guide.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Browse banner doesn't require you to be tuned to the channel. Watch whatever you want now, hit Browse, key in the channel number, then start scrolling.


----------



## LORETTA (Sep 16, 2007)

highlight the channel name in the guide, then hit the info button and you can scroll down the entire list of programs for the full 14 day listing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

LORETTA said:


> highlight the channel name in the guide, then hit the info button and you can scroll down the entire list of programs for the full 14 day listing.


Are you using a Dish receiver?


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> The Browse banner doesn't require you to be tuned to the channel. Watch whatever you want now, hit Browse, key in the channel number, then start scrolling.


While in the browse mode if you key in a channel that is not in your currently selected favorite guide it will not go to that channel...it will go to the nearest number to the channel you keyed in.

You can, however, tune to any channel, whether in your current favorite guide or not, then when that channel is displayed you can turn on Browse and scroll through the future programming..

Just a small annoyance...for example, I have a "Sports" favorite guide and a guide called "My Favs", ESPN is not in "My Favs" but is in my "Sports" guide. I tend to stay in "My Favs" guide and if I turn on Browse and key in 140 (ESPN) the browse will not display 140, it goes to the nearest channel that's in "My Favs"...

However, while still in "My Favs" guide, without turning Browse on, I can key in 140 and it will go to ESPN, then turn on Browse and it will allow me to scroll channel 140 even though it's not in my current favorites' guide.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

The problem with browsing across the guide is that hitting the arrow key only moves the guide in half hour increments. It takes a lot of clicking to scroll through a 12 or 24 hour period. Is there a way to page in 3 hour increments?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Press 3 followed by RtArrow. Works for any number of hours up to 99, and LtArrow will move back (but not before the current show).


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Press 3 followed by RtArrow. Works for any number of hours up to 99, and LtArrow will move back (but not before the current show).


You can also use the "Skip Back" and "Skip Fwd" buttons on the remote to go back 24 hours or ahead 24 hours.

-- Roger


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

4bama said:


> You can, however, tune to any channel, whether in your current favorite guide or not, then when that channel is displayed you can turn on Browse and scroll through the future programming..


I stand corrected...tried this again last night and even though you can key in any channel and the tuner goes to that channel, turning on Browse mode will not display that channel nor allow you to key in a channel that is not in your currently selected favorites guide. It will go to the next highest channel that is in your current favorites guide.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

BobaBird said:


> Press 3 followed by RtArrow. Works for any number of hours up to 99, and LtArrow will move back (but not before the current show).


Thanks,
That helps a lot.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Mike109 said:


> The problem with browsing across the guide is that hitting the arrow key only moves the guide in half hour increments. It takes a lot of clicking to scroll through a 12 or 24 hour period. Is there a way to page in 3 hour increments?


This is the results I get with my 622:

I turned on Browse, keyed in 3, pressed right arrow, and the browse display changed to the nearest channel above 3 (channel has to be in your current favorites list)....also, the skip-ahead button (page forward) does not work to browse ahead 24 hours...the only way to move forward in browse mode is to use the right arrow key, which goes ahead one program at a time...if the program is 2 hours long it will browse ahead 2 hours to the next program...it does not browse ahead in 30 minute increments, but in "Program-length" increments.

Maybe other 622's or 722's act differently, but this is how mine has always worked, before and after this latest F/W update.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

4bama said:


> This is the results I get with my 622:
> 
> I turned on Browse, keyed in 3, pressed right arrow, and the browse display changed to the nearest channel above 3 (channel has to be in your current favorites list)....also, the skip-ahead button (page forward) does not work to browse ahead 24 hours...the only way to move forward in browse mode is to use the right arrow key, which goes ahead one program at a time...if the program is 2 hours long it will browse ahead 2 hours to the next program...it does not browse ahead in 30 minute increments, but in "Program-length" increments.
> 
> Maybe other 622's or 722's act differently, but this is how mine has always worked, before and after this latest F/W update.


GUIDE, not Browse.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> GUIDE, not Browse.


No, BROWSE not Guide.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Less filling


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

"Browsing the guide" or "guiding the browse?"

The shortcuts we mentioned work when the guide is displayed. They don't work when viewing the browse window that overlays the channel you are watching.

Back to the OP's question ... I think being able to list all the upcoming programs on a specific channel would be a nice addition. But, fortunately, the guide updates quick enough that I don't mind scrolling it horizontally to see what's coming up on a specific channel.

-- Roger


----------

